# Rainbows in the Rouge?!?!



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

Yesterday a friend told me there have been reports of rainbow trout in the lower Rouge, near Canton, of all places. Not fishable numbers, perhaps, but still interesting. Amazing the ones who got up there could survive the trip through those nasty downriver stretches. Anybody else hear of this?


----------



## flyfishinchristian (Oct 5, 2006)

fishinthed said:


> Yesterday a friend told me there have been reports of rainbow trout in the lower Rouge, near Canton, of all places. Not fishable numbers, perhaps, but still interesting. Amazing the ones who got up there could survive the trip through those nasty downriver stretches. Anybody else hear of this?


I think Michigan's Streamside Journal had an article on this earlier this year. It was the issue they were passing out for free at the MFFC show in the Spring.


----------



## frawgman (Mar 20, 2007)

wish it were true,i can't believe bows could live in the filth:yikes:


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

There are a few spots in this area that holed trout. You just really have to do your homework.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

My Son works at Rouge Steel, and he said that someone he works with showed him a small school of Steelhead in the river, one Spring. I can't imagine resident Trout in there (although they exist in some of the upstream tribs, in very small sizes and numbers); but it doesn't surprise me that a few Steelhead might stray into it, and run up to spawn. That doesn't mean that there would ever be a self sustaining population.


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

No.


----------



## Swamp Ghost (Feb 5, 2003)

No where near as dirty as it used to be. It would not surprise me.


----------



## johnobub (Sep 23, 2006)

I was scouting for a close fishing spot last summer, I went to the rouge river. It was in the Melvindale area near the Ford plant. The pollution was so bad there, very very dirty. I'd hate to fall in there. :yikes:


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

My friend (who is not a fisher, more or a naturalist) said there apparently is a resident population there. Maybe they were making their way back downstream, got grossed out, and decided to turn back upstream.
.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

johnobub said:


> I was scouting for a close fishing spot last summer, I went to the rouge river. It was in the Melvindale area near the Ford plant. The pollution was so bad there, very very dirty. I'd hate to fall in there. :yikes:


What's a occasional turd floating by when your fishing with your good buds? Sounds like a good basis for one of those Budweiser "Great American Hero" radio commercials.:corkysm55


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

I would be very shocked to see rainbows in the lower rouge but I do know that headwater tribs do have some native populations of trout still.There are small tribs of the rouge near canton but but from what I seen about 6 years ago they were dried up because of a long hot summer with drout conditions.


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

There is a small population of bows in the canton area. You just really have to search


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

I know fish do run up there .I live in melvindale and my neighbor takes his son down there to cast sometimes . Last year he was pullin up big walleye one after the other. He didnt keep them but he said it was awsome . If the eyes run up there heavily I'm sure a few steel make the trip also . Seeing that I live soclose I think I'll give it a try in the spring . I'll keep everyone posted when I try it out .


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

stinger63 said:


> from what I seen about 6 years ago they were dried up because of a long hot summer with drout conditions.


That's precisely it. My zoologist friend said that ironically enough, waste water from a treatment plant has helped keep enough water in the streams for the trout to stay. They must be doing a bloody good job of treating the waste water!

*******

She also said there's a sturgeon spawning ground off Zug Island, of all places. 

Times, they are a changin'!


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

dobes said:


> I know fish do run up there. Seeing that I live soclose I think I'll give it a try in the spring . I'll keep everyone posted when I try it out .


I'll have to do that also, for the novelty of it, as much as anything. I'd hedge my setup to steelhead/salmon-friendly techniques... it would would _really_ rock to catch a big steelhead or king in the Rouge!


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

Take a trip to the dam behind Fairlane Estate in the spring if you don't believe it - you will see steelhead, along with other assorted turd-feeders, trying to jump up the powerhouse dam. You can't fish for them right there, but it's not too far downstream to find an access...


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

It's true...These places are mostly inaccessible or on private property. Do not go tresspassing, but rather ask the farmer/landowner for permission.
If you don't believe me, fine. Less people mucking around my trout holes


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

> along with other assorted turd-feeder


Can you explain to us just exactly what turd feeders are?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

My kids caught an itty bitty little brown in a Rouge trib in Farmington Hills. Where there is one.........


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

I have also seen small trout in that small rouge trib you are talking about.I know theres some developement around there now taking place but it also once held brookies it maybe still does.


----------

